# TX3A

## RA3CQ

http://www.tx3a.com/

----------


## R3VA

> TX9  2004-  "",


 ,   ,    -   QSO   (30-40-80), 5    
*TX9*  2004 . (CFM 14;18;21;24;28 MHz)
   QSL   *TX0DX ( 2000.)*  *TX0AT (. 2002.)*
   ""! hi-hi

----------


## UT7EV

- .       .

----------


## R3VA

> ,        .         .


   ,        ,   VK9GMW
  ""   "" .

----------


## RZ0AF

> .


 .

----------


## ES4RZ

160  80.    3     .

----------


## RZ0AF

80.  , ,  .

----------


## ES4RZ

80  18:30 .

----------


## rv3mi

> 80  18:30 .


      15:10 :-)
      -              -    .      "mi 5nn"     .
       .    "TU", ..     .  on line log -     .

----------


## RN3QN

4   14:45  80 c  . 21:20  30.  30 .   .
   73!

----------


## rv3mi

Yesssss!!!
 .    80 .
, ES4RZ    :Wink:

----------


## ES4RZ

20-25  .  ,    20-         .

----------


## ES4RZ

Accordingly, we will be able to reach Chesterfield by earlier than originally planned and operate for 20 to 25 days! 
     .       .
 15    80   .

----------


## Terry

,     .

----------


## R8TX

160,        :Smile:

----------


## RV9CPK

80   .

----------


## Delovar

,      :Sad:     24,   .   15-  ,   . - 80   .  :Very Happy:

----------


## UR0IQ

:Laughing:   :Super:

----------


## R3VA

> , , !


,   ,     ""  ( 6- )


> 12 . 
>  ,


,   (     ,  06z    EU)     .
   "-"  "" CW-     599
 ""  ,     TX3A  hi-hi
   5B4...   .  06:20z ,   30
   ""    3- !  dwn 1 "" XV4D (QSX up)  ""   TX3A.

    (TX3A)    18074  ,   
 XV4D  ( 30-40 .  ) .   -579,    CW ,   .
  04:03z   ( JA's pileup) .

----------


## R3VA

> -  .


     15 CW , 30 JA's   EU's ,    ,""  ""  .

----------


## ES4RZ

> 15 CW , 30 JA's   EU's


 ,   RZ0AF,      JA  .
 8 ,  599 .

----------


## RW4NH

> :   08:24     :  
> 
> ,   (     ,  06z    EU)     . 
>   "-"  "" CW-    599 
>  ""  ,    TX3A hi-hi 
>   5B4...   .  06:20z ,   30 
>   ""    3- !  dwn 1 "" XV4D (QSX up)  ""   TX3A


       12  ...  , pile-up from XV4D  .    8:42z,    RW4NS  :Sad: (
      12.
      20 RTTY  , ,     ""!     ...
    SSB  18133.0,  RTTY 14092.2 6:33z,   20-  

 73 GL

----------


## Delovar

- 80-    :Sad:      ?

----------


## Delovar

-    " "    :  :

----------


## rx3agd

CW QSO  8 ,    :Super:

----------


## ES4RZ

- .  ,     ,  ES5RX  4.   100%   9 ,   4.

----------


## RA3TT

15 (21021.7)
  remote stn (-) 100.
 -

----------


## R3VA

> 1029- ,  28    3,


,     ""?
 TX3A    30;40;80 (),     
" " ..  CFM.

----------


## R3VA

> ""- ,  -.


TNX,  10-.  TX3A  SSB  15    XIT-
  ""  .    ( -  ).   06:40z.

----------


## EY8MM

-      40  .     ,      ?

----------


## UR5UJ

40 --100watt  FD-4,c  . new one  .

----------


## RX1AL

> 40 --100watt  FD-4,c  . new one  .


 ,  new one. :wink: 
    30, 40  80 .   .
      o. .

----------


## RV9CX

> RW4NH
> 
>      :-)
> 
> 
>   ,  .


 24     -   ,   .   50 ))  ,   10         .

 :     ,   LOTW   .

----------


## UR5UJ

21      7

----------


## R3VA

> Ĩ !  28!!!


  ( 3- )  QSO    28 ?

----------


## UR0MC

:Smile: 
          -    .        :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## R3VA

> -    .


,      .   ,  28024
( 05:20z) ....!  05:30z "" ...CQ CQ TX3A up !
      S-meter   ,  
      QSB (-   Hi).    JA's, up2 ( " "     RZ3AM).....,   (  10) ""    hi-hi .   24901,     12        (    12  ) 9 .

----------


## RX1AL

*RX3VA, UA9KZ:*
,  3-  -  .   ,    ,     .
    ... . :wink:

----------


## RU3OW

.       - 3  5 . ,    ,     ......  .   3-  ,      ,    ,   - .  QRM,  . QRP          1        30-50    S2-3  DX-a  -    DX-  !  !

----------


## Terry

> .       - 3  5 . ,    ,     ......  .   3-  ,      ,    ,   - .  QRM,  . QRP          1        30-50    S2-3  DX-a  -    DX-  !  !


    3-      :Crazy:          . 
    1-   .  160 DX-      :P

----------


## RW4NH

3      30,        ,   ,  " " .
         ~ 8:30z.
  9z   ,   ,    9:32z.
          30-  10z. 

 73 !

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

160  "".  ,      .

----------


## UA9KZ

> ,      .


     T31.
  .

----------


## ES4RZ

http://fo2009sp.superhosting.pl/maps.htm
, ,      -   "".  :Smile:

----------


## R3VA

TX3A : * QRT   CQ WW  CW .*

The weather, while windy, continues to be nice. Winds are forecast drop by the weekend. We hope that the calmer conditions will last into the beginning of next week and will allow us to tear down the stations and depart in good weather. If the weather holds as forecast, we will go QRT at the end of the CQWW contest at 2400 Z on Nov 29 (Monday, 10 AM local time). 

Conditions have become somewhat less favorable on the higher bands. We have noticed that some of the bands had lower signals and were closing earlier than before. QRM, on the under hand, has increased ahead of the CQWW contest, especially from the "contest-DXpedtions", whose pile-ups are starting to intermingle with ours.

----------


## UA9KZ

WW.

    .

----------


## ES4RZ

- 5    .

----------

